# Water temp ?



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Now this is a legit question no need for anyones im better than you sh.t that goes on in the musky forum. Why is 80 the magic number to "quit fishing" for skis. I know with warmer water there may be a slightly higher chance for lost fish but come on whats the big difference between 78 and 80 other than 2 degrees?

Most the lakes i fish are full of muskies and i could count on one hand with room to spare the number of floaters i have seen in lets just say the past 10 years. And majority of these have been during cold water months march and early april. 

So could someone please explain why 80 is when you are suppose to stop fishing for them or like somepeople would suggest if you hook one on accident just cut your line


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm not sure but I think it's the amount of oxygen at certain water temps.
But would think the rain this year has kept the lakes moving a lot more then normal. And help the cause.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

www.wvgazettemail.com/outdoors/20170527/delayed-mortality-hidden-hazard-of-hot-water-muskie-fishing


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

It's about dissolved oxygen content. At about 80 degrees in lakes and reservoirs that stratify, there is little to no dissolved oxgen in the top few feet of water. 

So, the problem occurrs when people net a fish and leave it in the net thinking it's fine. They take their sweet time unhooking and taking pictures and everything else. All the while, they think the fish is fine since it's in the water. However, NO it is not. The fish isn't getting any oxygen. 

During the fight, they get a build up of lactic acid. It can become fatal to them. Part of dealing with that and coping is returning to a stable part of the water column that is cooler and has higher oxygen levels. If they can't, then they die. Also, not all that die from delayed mortality end up as floaters.


----------



## Jose' (Aug 31, 2013)

I just listen to what the "LegendKiller" tells us..he knows all..


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Jose' said:


> I just listen to what the "LegendKiller" tells us..he knows all..


At least crittergitter gets it.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

In fact, during hot water, people lay the fish in the water gently and hold it's tail thinking they're doing a good thing. Again, NO oxygen. The gills are flapping, but the fish isn't getting oxygen. The fish would be better off if you dropped him head first straight down so it can get some depth and maybe get to the oxygen rich water. 



Another problem during hot water. The water colum stratifies and there is a defined thermocline. In many lakes this might be at about the 16' mark. Muskies often lay right on it. Thus, many troll their bait at that level. The problem is that the water below the thermocline also has no oxygen. Fish hits lure and dives deep, it is in water with no oxygen. Then, you drag it up, and get near the surface and work to keep the fish up. Well, again, no oxygen. 

I'm not saying don't fish for musky when the water is hot. I'm just offering information so that you the angler can make informed decisions about what to do and how to do it. A guy flinging bucktails to structure at first light and gets bit especially if it's boatside or figure 8. I'm sure if handled properly it will be fine. Also, creeks or rivers that have flowing water get oxygenated all throughout. So, not a problem. Some big lakes don't stratify ( I don't think St Claire does). A little rain won't help the situation, but here in Ohio the massive soakers that we had mid to late July probably did help to mitigate the problem for this summer. 

There are ways to go about it that minimize risk to the fishs' lives. There are also some that simply don't care. Nothing I can do about that.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

crittergitter said:


> In fact, during hot water, people lay the fish in the water gently and hold it's tail thinking they're doing a good thing. Again, NO oxygen. The gills are flapping, but the fish isn't getting oxygen. The fish would be better off if you dropped him head first straight down so it can get some depth and maybe get to the oxygen rich water.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The best I've seen it put yet on this website, well said!


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Critter that is a very good breakdown of the answer to my question!!


----------



## Mud Puppy (May 25, 2006)

Delayed mortality. Just worry about yourself simple mind simple question.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Mud Puppy said:


> Just worry about yourself simple mind simple question.


What exactly is this suppose to mean


----------



## Anzomcik (Jul 28, 2010)

To say there is no oxygen is incorrect, there is less oxygen but there is definatly oxygen present.

Maximum Dissolved oxygen in 80 degree water is 90% of the MDO in 70 degree water (8 ppm vs 8.8 ppm). Here a link http://www.mainevlmp.org/wp-content...ved-Oxygen-Concentration-Saturation-Table.pdf

if you have time to listen this is a good piece talking about musky fishing and water temps. here is a link, the podcast is also available on iTunes if you want to take it with you on your phone.
http://musky-talk.madewithopinion.com/controversial-topics-episode-2-water-temperature/#

While i do feel it is more stressful on the fish, there is more to it than a black and white, right/wrong, your with us or against us dynamic that is going on. Some of it I will not say openly on the forum as it would ruffle to many feathers.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

The above explanations are good but are disputed by the data supplied by the USACE. Many of our lakes are listed and show the water temps at the tail water and dams. 

An example is CC. Dissolved O2 is good from the surface down to about 15'. Goes to zero at 25'. Cave run showed great DO down to 25' but dropped off below. 

Surface temp alone does not decide the amount of dissolved O2. There are a lot more factors such as wind and wave action, decaying vegetation, water movement, feeder streams, etc. Granted, closed off coves with little to no wind or wave action may be lower than the main lake. But to say that any surface temps at or above 80 degs has no DO and is dangerous to fish is just not true.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

MuskyFan said:


> The above explanations are good but are disputed by the data supplied by the USACE. Many of our lakes are listed and show the water temps at the tail water and dams.
> 
> An example is CC. Dissolved O2 is good from the surface down to about 15'. Goes to zero at 25'. Cave run showed great DO down to 25' but dropped off below.
> 
> Surface temp alone does not decide the amount of dissolved O2. There are a lot more factors such as wind and wave action, decaying vegetation, water movement, feeder streams, etc. Granted, closed off coves with little to no wind or wave action may be lower than the main lake. But to say that any surface temps at or above 80 degs has no DO and is dangerous to fish is just not true.


Keep telling yourself that.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

I will. And I'll continue fishing. Been an exceptional year so far, warm water and all. I expect that to continue...as will the science vs myths discussion.


----------

